# USB Gigabit Ethernet adapter recommendations?

## Jaglover

The onboard NIC in my wife's computer just died ... the trouble is big, Facebook addiction, etc. It is one of those nettop motherboards, no expansion slots.

Any recommendations, please? Better something that is available in stores, for fast purchase. Or Newegg perhaps, they ship really fast here.

----------

## Jaglover

I ordered this one, after learning no local store carries this kind of hardware ... will let you know if it works.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833114046

----------

## Gusar

That is supposed to be "compact"? lol. I've seen much smaller ones.

Anyway, I never needed one of these things, but I'm curious how they work - which driver they use and such.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Now lets see.  Gigabit networking is well, 1Gbit/sec full duplex.

USB2 is 400Mbit flat out half duplex - less when you factot in the USB overhead.

It has to be a con calling it a Gigabit Network adaptor.

----------

## Jaglover

NeddySeagoon, 

I knew that, still better than bare 100 Mbit/s. BTW, once upon time I had a 100 Mbit/s ISA card ...

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, it arrived and it works.

StarTech USB21000S

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b95:1780 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88178

```
  │ Symbol: USB_NET_AX8817X [=y]                                                                          │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters                                                  │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/usb/Kconfig:133                                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && USB [=y] && NET [=y] && USB_USBNET [=y]                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                           │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                 │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                     │  

  │         -> USB Network Adapters                                                                       │  

  │           -> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET [=y])                                 │  

 
```

This driver creates ethX device(s).

----------

